# My new Cruze Diesel 2015



## superyan711 (Mar 17, 2013)

I love this car!!!


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I thought you had a 2014?


----------



## superyan711 (Mar 17, 2013)

Yes but i buy a 2015!


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

So you have two now?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Congrats, it looks great!


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

ccasion14:


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

Looks good love the color!


----------

